# MTB-Geo-Naturpark



## Micro767 (18. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand ob die Beschilderung für die Tour in Gras-Ellenbach schon angebracht und komplett ist ?


http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/


----------



## chriiss (18. April 2012)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weiß jemand ob die Beschilderung für die Tour in Gras-Ellenbach schon angebracht und komplett ist ?
> 
> ...




Keine Ahnung - solltest Du aber Lust haben ein paar Trails abseits der eigentlichen Strecke kennen zu lernen, darfst Du dich gerne mal bei mir melden. 
Nach dem was ich auf der Karte gesehen habe ließen sich da schon noch ein paar nette Passagen einbauen. 
Da die Naturparkstrecke letztlich aber sicherlich "massenkompatibel" sein soll wurden diese Teilstücke wohl ausgespart.
Wie dem auch sei ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2012)

Ich kenn die Problematik aber als Tour mit der Frau sind die Touren gerade noch so o.k.


----------



## Andreas (18. April 2012)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weiß jemand ob die Beschilderung für die Tour in Gras-Ellenbach schon angebracht und komplett ist ?
> 
> ...



So wie ich es verstanden habe ja. Letzen Sonntag wurde ja die Strecke Nördliche Bergstraße als 4. Rundkurs eröffnet.


----------



## Micro767 (18. April 2012)

Die sind wir eine Woche vorher bereits einmal geradelt


----------

